# Help! I'm looking for Monark info to I.D. my bike



## monnot

Hello!
I'm the proud new owner of a vintage Monark Sportster. I'm trying to find out more info on it, but the hard part is that I can't find the serial number anywhere. It isn't anywhere to be found. The bike has original paint so it isn't hiding...i checked all around the bottom bracket, no luck. 

The head badge says Monark, Dayton, Ohio, so I'm guessing post-'57 after Huffy bought the rights. It has all correct gear from what I can tell, including the fender light, rear rack, chain guard with Sportster name on it, Bendix red band hub, and it even came with a sweet original bicycle license plate from Nampa, Idaho (they aren't keeping records...already called) and a city bike sticker from Cheyenne, WY from '72. 

I'll post pictures later, but I'm just looking for a push in the right direction. I'm looking forward to putting on new tires (dry rot on the old ones) and riding around. They have 26x1.75 now which suggests middleweight bike. Any info or ideas is greatly appreciated. I'm trying to date it (late 50 to mid 60's?) and get any tips on getting it up and riding (though it's in great shape already from being in storage for a really long time.) 

The wife was kind enough to let me get this one as I've always wanted a nice vintage cruiser to ride around. The other 7 bikes in the garage (including the partially restored mid-70's Workman Tricycle) have to wait! 

Michael


----------



## Gordon

*Monark*

I know there were some middleweight bikes made by Monark and badged as Coast King and sold by the Coast to Coast Hardware Stores in the Mid-West. Don't know if that is very helpful information. I have one and could share a photo if you would like to see it.


----------



## monnot

Sure, I'm always up for seeing photos! The head badge actually says "Monark" and I saw a similar badge on a photo from a '56 Monark (it was here:
http://oldroads.com/pqdb_img.asp?p=fdbdown.asp?1202&mod=Tandem&mak=Monark)

The badge in that photo is nearly identical to mine, as well as the forks look about the same. I took a bunch of photos but haven't had a chance to download them off the camera...hopefully tonight. 

Also, the Troxel seat looks original, but hard to say. I've been looking at tires today, thinking of sticking some 26 x 2.0 tires on it and hope it doesn't rub the fenders!


----------



## monnot

*Pictures!*

Here's the first batch. Maybe some of you can help me figure it out! 
Michael


----------



## monnot

*Pictures! Pt.2*

The next set. There are more, but this ought to do to figure this mystery out! 
Michael


----------



## Gordon

*Coast King Monark*

Here are pics of the one I have. The chainguard is the same style as a Huffy Radiobike. Says Monark on the seat tube, and has the crown logo on the side of the tank and on the headbadge.

http://www.nemontel.net/~gbradbury/monark1.JPG
http://www.nemontel.net/~gbradbury/monark2.JPG
http://www.nemontel.net/~gbradbury/monark3.JPG


----------



## monnot

I'd say definitely from the same frame makers but I don't see any evidence on my bike that it ever had a tank like yours. It's all very cool though. The best part is that I've been looking for a nice vintage cruiser for a long time and this one came up on CL. I was the first on the scene and got it cheap. Though the tires are dry rotted, I was able to air them up, the inner casing held, the tubes were good, and with a little lube on the chain, I rode it around the neighborhood. I didn't want to go too fast with the bad tires so I couldn't tell if the Bendix Red label hubs actually shift, but soon enough...

I've ordered new tires today and I'll be riding it soon. I need to study up on cleaning and restoring it, but I plan to keep it and ride it around for fun. It's a very sweet little bike. I think that the head light will be the most interesting part to restore. I'm not sure the plan on it yet, but I can tell that it will be well worthwhile to get it working again. 

My other bikes? a '75 Yamaha Moto-bike, a mid-70's Worksman Tricycle (not done yet, but complete), an ultra-light Ironman road bike from mid-'90s, an '89 Stumpjumper Pro, an '01 Specialized Enduro Pro, plus a few extra mtn. bike frames that might find a home soon! I got rid of an old '70's French road bike by Vanquier last year by donating it to a friend with a bigger garage. And a BMW motorcycle! The garage is a bit crowded...but the cruiser stays. It's sweet!  I'm sure my collection is nothing like the others here on the forum but the wife has limits!


----------



## Gordon

*Bendix hub*

Is your rear hub a Bendix 2 speed automatic with 3 red bands or the single speed with a single red band? In the pictures it looks like a single speed.


----------



## monnot

Yes, it is a single red band. Bummer, I had hoped it was the two speed, but that explains why it didn't seem to shift up to the next gear!


----------

